

Y Combinator Dataset Of Posts Version 1.7 - xirium

A 133MB archive of Y Combinator posts is available by accessing http://www.rushy.com/ycombinator-news20080906.tar.gz
======
globalrev
Is this safe?

~~~
d0mine
Yes.

